# Tivo series 1 TV programming guide format and file location



## continenthopper (Feb 12, 2011)

I moved from the US with my NTSC old, hacked series 1 Tivo & lifetime subscription. 
I hate to throw the box out, it served me great and I was and still am a huge fan and promoter.

However, I need to get the local programming onto my box, to be able to select my favorite programs on the local (Hungarian) cable provider's service. 
Suppose I have the PAL/NTSC converter, 
suppose I have the programs in TXT format
a) how should I format that file to be sucked up by Tivo
b) where should I upload it (my Tivo is on the LAN and I have Bash shell and telnet).

I am sure that this info is somewhere out there just did not Google enough, but I am also sure that not a whole lot of people were such Tivo fans and tried to stuck with their old non-localized version of the box.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

You won't get answers here as it not allowed to be discussed here.

I suggest you search for the unofficial Australian, New Zealand or Canadian forums or the 'Other Place'.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Try oztivo or TivoZA


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Actually, I'd try the Dutch lot first. Geographically closer, and will already have BBC on the system for Dutch tivos. 

Also, have a peek at my website. There are some pointers there.


----------



## dmd (Dec 31, 2001)

Fred Smith said:


> You won't get answers here as it not allowed to be discussed here.


Do any of us actually care what's allowed any more. We're being cut off from TiVo so why do we care if we're cut off from the forum?


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

There is that, but it may be an idea to move discussions elsewhere. I can quickly set up a forum on my server if required and we can get going. 

The longer we have to prepare the better. I have the server space and some experience *cough*.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

kitschcamp said:


> There is that, but it may be an idea to move discussions elsewhere. I can quickly set up a forum on my server if required and we can get going.
> 
> The longer we have to prepare the better. I have the server space and some experience *cough*.


Sounds good to me  the quicker I can get an alternative solution the happier I'll be.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Can use the forum I setup for customers a long time ago:

http://www.tivoland.com/forum/index.php

Pretty stagnant now, as the main place was always tivocommunity, but its still there and ready to go (I think the server will hold up) 

I can create a new sub-forum for this venture specifically.

It seems a lot of people want to get involved in keeping the system alive, but I have visions of everyone going off in tangents asking the same questions.
Kitschcamp already has experience of working with the data slices, so thats a start!


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

dmd said:


> Do any of us actually care what's allowed any more. We're being cut off from TiVo so why do we care if we're cut off from the forum?


Look at the date of my posting! It was before the closing down message. Now were all in the same boat things have indeed changed!!! And I hope Ozsat will let us talk more openly.

I have been looking at the Dutch forum and Kitschcamps website this morning and the Dutch already have an image available so I might D/L it onto a spare HDD and have a play with my non subbed unit.


----------



## dmd (Dec 31, 2001)

Fred Smith said:


> Look at the date of my posting! It was before the closing down message. Now were all in the same boat things have changed!!!


Yeah sorry I didn't notice.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

healeydave said:


> Kitschcamp already has experience of working with the data slices, so thats a start!


More than happy to help. I fear I'll be getting questions from the inlaws tonight.

If you're already set up with forums, let's decamp there are start planning. Search for a palace and my username here to get some starting points.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

kitschcamp said:


> There is that, but it may be an idea to move discussions elsewhere. I can quickly set up a forum on my server if required and we can get going.
> 
> The longer we have to prepare the better. I have the server space and some experience *cough*.





healeydave said:


> Can use the forum I setup for customers a long time ago:
> 
> http://www.tivoland.com/forum/index.php
> 
> ...


Many thanks to both of you, if one of you could start a new sub-forum away from here that would be a great place to start.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

I've registered and ready.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

kitschcamp said:


> I've registered and ready.


Same here under new user name Inner Zone.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

So are we all off to Dave's then?

Dave - will you start a new forum? Possibly even make it for registered users only? (so we don't get accused of putting information in the public domain (technically speaking, if you have to register it is no longer public!))


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Yep, will get on to it now.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

healeydave said:


> Yep, will get on to it now.


Great thanks Dave.

Love the new sig.


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

I've just registered on the Tivoland forum. I've got some experience I can bring to the party


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

I've registerred as well.

I did float this idea before in one thread, if and only if, we need to have hosting of server/s, we could provide this in our datacentre at possibly cost. We run cloud based, virtualization servers and apps, out of UK Datacentre, with peering into UK. (under Xen - so any server possible)

As a commercial business, it would be difficult to offer for free. It's an idea.

But one community user, did then offer FREE.

(it's on the table, if were needed). Paid service would probably interest non-lifers, but I'm not too sure, how many lifers would feel to pay for a new EPG service.


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

einstein said:


> (it's on the table, if were needed). Paid service would probably interest non-lifers, but I'm not too sure, how many lifers would feel to pay for a new EPG service.


As a lifer I wouldn't mind paying, but (as with everything) it depends on the cost. A small monthly outlay to keep the families best friend alive is well worth it.


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

I've registered at Tivoland. Just been looking into using DigiGuide/XMLTVGUI for listings for my Windows Media Center - the Microsoft EPG has been wrong for a very long time. Happy to go down a similer path for TiVo!


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

einstein said:


> Paid service would probably interest non-lifers, but I'm not too sure, how many lifers would feel to pay for a new EPG service.


I'm not saying any replacement service _would _be chargeable, but I'm interested to know just why you think lifers should get it for free if everyone else is contributing towards the community's costs?


----------



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

spitfires said:


> I'm not saying any replacement service _would _be chargeable, but I'm interested to know just why you think lifers should get it for free if everyone else is contributing towards the community's costs?


I don't think you could risk charging anyone, as VM has the exclusive rights to sell the TiVo service in the UK, but you could possibly ask for contributions (donations) to the project (by Paypal etc maybe)

.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

spitfires said:


> I'm not saying any replacement service _would _be chargeable, but I'm interested to know just why you think lifers should get it for free if everyone else is contributing towards the community's costs?


I didn't mean that, I think everyone should contribute to a new service!

But it may not be easy to get the money out of the Lifers, because they already paid! Especially new peeps, that have bought lifetime units from ebay, not original members that been paying £10 a month since 2000!

Is this the reason why we are being cut off, because TiVo, cannot pass on the service to Virgin to run, and just continue to take our £10 a month, seems easy money to me! (for not doing anything!). But the problem comes with the Lifers!


----------



## dmd (Dec 31, 2001)

Well I'm a "lifer" as you put it, and this is really not about the money for me. If I can pay a reasonable amount for an usable EPG service then I will. It's about the fact that the new box is not available to me and there is no comparable replacement for the excellent piece of equipment that I've been using daily for the last ten years.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

excellent news, I've just spoken to three "Lifetime Subcription TiVo" owners, and they've skipped them! off to purchase Topfield units. They told me "why" should we pay again!

So you not as bloody minded as them!


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

*I* already paid too - some &#163;1,010 last time I counted it. If anyone is entitled to a free lunch it's the TAMs not the Lifers! 

But let's not go there... again.

New players, new game. Whatever went before is over and I don't think any reasonable person would expect history to be 'carried over'. If your builder left the country with your money before he finished putting the roof on, would you expect the new contractor to do it for free? (Crap analogy... I needs more tea...)


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

einstein said:


> and they've skipped them!


Nooooooooooooooooooo don't skip them - send them to me! I'll give them a nice warm room to retire gracefully in. (Who knows, we may need them in the future).


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

spitfires said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo don't skip them - send them to me! I'll give them a nice warm room to retire gracefully in. (Who knows, we may need them in the future).


Yes I know, I tried to plead with them, but these a***holes, have taken the attitude, if they are no good to me, they are no good to anyone, and don't want the community to succeed!

my original idea, of paying the £10 a month, was to help the long term development of the TiVo service in the UK, as in the early days, (circa 2000), it was uncertain how long service would last....(well so much for that idea!).


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

wonder if any will come up on Freecycle ??


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

There is no need for many money to change hands; I'm sure it can be done as a co-operative community effort.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> There is no need for many money to change hands; I'm sure it can be done as a co-operative community effort.


Agree. There are plenty offering skills and services. Adding money to the equation only complicates matters, and threatens the cooperative effort.


----------



## irrelevant (Mar 19, 2002)

katman said:


> wonder if any will come up on Freecycle ??


Time to get those WANTED ads on there. Every Freegle and Freecycle group in your area..!


----------



## Millimole (May 29, 2003)

velocitysurfer1 said:


> As a lifer I wouldn't mind paying, but (as with everything) it depends on the cost. A small monthly outlay to keep the families best friend alive is well worth it.


agreed :up:


----------

